# Water pump for 69



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

I need a new water pump for my 69 Ram air 3 judge and I'm seeing a few different hub heights available. I don't have the original pump. Which is correct? Who makes a good quality replacement pump? Thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Early production 69's had a 4" hub height and mid year they changed to 4.5", what is the date stamp on the block?


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

I don't have the original block in the car. The one I have is a 400 from November of 1968, ( k code). Thank you


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Oops. Just realized my timing cover is the 69 and newer with 11 bolt holes


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

ooops ? sounds like you should have said YAH !

so you still need a 4.5" 69 dated rebuilt water pump ??

contact Ol pinion here on the forum

he should help you right out

whats your water pump pulley number ?

better yet 

what crank and power steering pulley numbers you running?


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Make sure you source the proper pump that matches the pulleys in your car. When Pontiac switched pumps as mentioned above they also switched pulleys to match the new shaft length. Or if you switch to the opposite pump you can match the pulleys to that... Until recently you could not get the 4" pump, you would have to find and old one and have it rebuilt. I know as I tried for over two years but recently Ames Performance started to carry them.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

I'll check the pulleys tomorrow.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

The crank pulley is a, 481037 YA. And the water pump pulley is a,. 9788886-XT. I'm guessing both are incorrect for my application. 69 RA 3 judge with power steering,. No AC. What would the correct numbers be for this application? Thanks


----------

